# Wurrzag warpaint clarification



## Shadowz-Demon (Jun 5, 2012)

I've always wanted to give my giant warpaint so he wouldn't die as easily and could cause more damage so I wanted to get a orc/savage shaman to give him warpaint but then I realised wurrzag was a pretty good wizard to have in my army so I just wanted some clarification on how exactly wurrzag's warpaint works when upgrading a giant to have warpaint. So I just wanted to know if because of the warpaint of wurrzag rule the warpaint would still give the giant a ward save of 6 or it would be a 5+. I assume it would still only be a 6 but I just wanted to check


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Wurrzag's warpaint only gives a 5+ ward save to Wurzzag, not a giant or other model.


----------



## Shadowz-Demon (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah I thought as much, thanks anyway


----------

